# [EVDL] Sevcon Calibrator Question



## Darci Junior (10 mo ago)

EVDL List said:


> I want to thank this list and its members for helping me find a replacement
> controller for my Gizmo EV. The troubleshooting steps were critical in
> determining that the controller was the most likely problem.
> 
> ...


Hello, how are you?

I'm having exactly the same problem... Did you solve it?


----------

